
Von 4 bis 17 Euro: So teuer ist Wohnen in Deutschland wirklich - eyablokov
https://www.zeit.de/wirtschaft/2019-11/mietpreise-steigerung-mietspiegel-wohnungsnot-gemeinden
======
llampx
I live in Berlin. While a lot of press revolves around the rent costs, owning
an apartment or home is getting extremely expensive and out of reach for many.
Rents are kept somewhat in check but the buying market is insane. I can rent
for less than 1000€ something that would cost more than 350-400k€ to buy,
especially when you add the usury 7.14% commission tacked on by the real
estate agent and 8% closing fees.

~~~
0x008
average rent has gone up 42% since 2012. that is ridiculous.

berlin is closing in on hamburg which is notoriously expensive..

------
gus_massa
Autotranslation of the title "From 4 to 17 euros: So expensive is living in
Germany really"

~~~
mustntmumble
It is not entirely clear to me, from the article - is the rent figure
specified on a per month basis?

~~~
donjoe
Germans pay rent on a per month basis. The prices mentioned are in
€/sqm/month.

------
ricc
For anyone translating this, try using Deepl instead of Google Translate.

